# Bug-Out-Bag, What's in yours?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've just begun to start filling my Bug-Out-Bag, and I'm making a prioritized list of contents.

For the Newbs... A Bug-Out-Bag is a duffel bag of essentials, in case you have to leave your home quickly, in a natural (or other) disaster.

I know many of you have well thought out, and well stocked bags, and I was looking for advice.

My starter list:
- 500 rounds of 9mm hollow-point ammo for my carry gun, and 2 spare mags.
- Basic first-aid kit
- Space blanket
- Magnesium fire-starter
- Leatherman Multi-tool
- Large (6-8") sheath/survival knife
- 6 MREs
- 10X12 Plastic Sheet
- Toilet paper
- 2 Water-purification water-bottles
- D-Batteries
- Hand-crank LED flashlight
- Photo-copies of driver's license, birth cert, car reg, insurance, etc.
- ... To be continued...

What's in your bag, or on your list?

JeffWard


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rather than listing everything since some things are the same, I'll just add to your list:

hand crank am/fm/weather alert radio
wet wipes
folding camp shovel
hand axe
100 feet of para cord
hand sanitizer
bite and sting kit
4 chemical light sticks
travel size kleenex tissues
compass
magnifying glass
old pair of prescription glasses


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

We never leave home without:
Diapers
wipes
pajamas
toy 
snack
band aids (just incase!)
childrens Tylenol (just incase!)

I'm more of the hunker down and wait type, so I don't give too much thought to fleeing during the night. The biggest threat we have up here is snow and ice storms in the winter, and since we get a week notice before they hit, we're well stocked with provisions. My house is on a hill (no floods), the exterior walls are 18" thick concrete (very sturdy!), I heat with wood (lots cut and stacked), we've got lots of canned goods and dry foods in the pantry, and I'm not too worried about unannounced attack from the Russians, Chinese, or North Koreans (or you terrorist list right-wing gun owners :mrgreen.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

very good suggestions this reminds me to get working on mine


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I'm more of the hunker down and wait type, so I don't give too much thought to fleeing during the night.


I'd rather stay put also, but I've had the experience of having to leave in the middle of the night during a hurricane...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Since I have no kids... Kev's list doesn't help ME, but keep 'em coming!

JeffWard


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine's a work in progress. I started one a year ago when a flood knocked out the power to our entire county for over a week. The problem that I have is that I use a lot of what I want in it on a regular basis. I finally get the bag packed and then almost the next day have to go through it to get this or that for a camping or fishing trip etc. Guess that just means I'll have to buy duplicates. Damn. My savings for a 1911 seem to be taking a hit from all directions these days.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sliding my safe down the stairs, off the landing, into my truck. 

Done. Let's roll. :smt1099

Ok, j/k. 

Rangebag is always stocked with my two fav. calibers (full power), holsters and gun rugs in a side pocket so rollers just plop in and go. 
Toss in a duffle:
Hand-loader and molds, some primers and powder, maybe a few wheel weights 
Zippo, naptha, hurricane matches
Isopropyl and t-shirts
Expedition suit and boots
Compass with magnifying glass built in
Duct tape
Beans and Cliff bars and peanut butter. 
Cash
Mult-tool and a long, fixed full tang blade
12ga and shells
Shelter and rope
TP
Middle finger and "me first!" attitude

And most importantly- 

Grab some WATER. As much as I can carry in/on a backpack. 
One'll prolly die of thirst before anything. 

Pray for peace, prepare for Life.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

In terms of water, have any of you ever heard of or used a steripen? Its basically a really fat pen that uses UV light to purify your water. My brother just got one for his graduation, and another friend of mine used it for a week in Mexico drinking the water they say you shouldn't and was fine. Only issue is you would need to take along some extra batteries, but I feel that's nothing compared to lugging around bottles of water.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy that...forgot to add- purfier. I like the handcranky kind with filters and addtives (iodine). Those are fine once ya git settled. 

But ya need something to get ya 'there', wherever that is. 

Good point! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm lucky in FL... with no need for extra winter gear. A cold night here is 50...

Duct tape is a good one... Kinda of a no-sh__ ingredient for a BOB.

Guns???

I own a 12 Gauge 870 pump. If I was going via car, of course the 12, and all it's ammo gets loaded. But if you're on foot, a 12-Gauge, even with a sling, is a hell of a load. Of course... it all depends on the nature of the disaster... If it's political in nature, the 870 is coming. If it's a mandatory hurricane evacuation, a high probability, since I live RIGHT on Tampa Bay, I'm taking my M&P9C, but the 12 stays home. Then again, I'd evacuate by car, so ALL the guns go in the trunk, along with everything irreplaceable.

Makes yah think...

Jeff


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...is it hot in here or is it just me?*

And don't forget yer shovel, cuz, ya never know when yer gonna have to dig in.............or fry an egg!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

You guys know I'm new, so I'm contemplating this carefully living in Hurricane country. I added all the things listed above and now I have just one question. Does anybody make a 2 1/2 ton Avalanche? VBG. 

I live in a gov't designated flood plain and have to buy the gov't required flood insurance even though it would have to rain hard for forty days and forty nights before I have a problem. Doesn't make sense. We do have semi frequent power outages so we have a gen set for the house and I keep a bunch of stuff in multiple locations for storms, hurricane protection etc. As for bugging out to another location? I don't foresee the need due to local weather patterns. Maybe I'm being naive


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I'm lucky in FL... with no need for extra winter gear. A cold night here is 50...


Even a windy, rainy, dark 70 degree night would be long and miserable if not dangerous if you were stuck outside with no shelter. When I go out on my boat at night in the middle of summer, I still take my military issued Gore Tex coat and pants. (BTW I LOVE my Gore Tex. Best gear I've ever been issued.) I've been very happy to have it a couple of times this summer already. Full blown winter gear in FL? Maybe not. Some sort of wind and rain protection, I would. Great thread. Thought provoking.:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twomode said:


> As for bugging out to another location? I don't foresee the need due to local weather patterns. Maybe I'm being naive


I don't think I'll ever need a gun, but I carry one anyway.

I didn't think I'd ever need to leave a house in the middle of a hurricane until the tree fell on the one we were renting in Goldsboro. A few years later we were flooded in during another hurricane, all the roads were under water but the neighborhood was high enough to stay dry.

Now I live above the 100 year flood plain and there are no trees within 100 feet of the house, and I still have supplies for leaving in the middle of the night or a week or more of being cut off...


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

My biggest worry/threat is Earthquakes. 

Whenever we have a big one, it's usually hunker down and wait for the roads to get fixed and the lights to come back on, no one is going anywhere when this happens, and it happens. Unless ya got a dirtbike. I have two....great for gittn' round when the roads turn into SX tracks. Braaap! My BOB there is a backpack cuz I'm comin home. Yes, there's a snubby in it. Gotta clear the joint on re-entry ya know. :smt033

Same is why I have 10 gallons of fresh water on hand at all times. 
Can't boil or cook when busted gas mains are everywhere. 
The last roller busted all the water/gas mains, 3000 fires or something stupid were going. The moring sky was lit up with places blazing, looked like Baghadad. Some peeps ignored this and lit candles. Those were the *BOOMS* we heard at night. Now eveyone has shaker valves on the meter- it shakes, gas shuts off. 

Don't stop the mains from breaking though. THAT'S freaking wild seeing water and fire coming out of the same hole in the ground and 30' into the air.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just started putting one together but it's been slow going, I have a BOB with bug out gear that I wear. My pack consists of the following:

First aid kit(takes up most of the space) includes
Trauma kit with quik clot(A must have for large or bleeding wounds)
bandaids, antibiotic ointment
surgical kit with suture kit.
small to large splints
ice packs...etc.
my military issue 3 bag sleeping bag -20F rated
cold weather gear(polypropolene long johns)
camel pack(i replace the water in it every two days)
at least 5 pairs of socks and undies
a 20 pack of power bars

On me:
H harness with 12 AR mags
Camel back
3 canteens
water purifier tablets
thigh rig with XD .40 and 3 mags
my AR-15
level 5 vest
kevlar helmet
and about 5 power bars
buttpack with a small first aid kit, 3 pack bic lighters and matches poncho and blanket(in case I gotta drop my BOB and run!)

Seems like alot I know, but with the way things are going, If you gotta get out and the shit hits the preverbial fan, I know I'm ready. I encourage my friends to get theirs too, no matter how small or cheap if your strapped. Better to be a little prepared then not prepared at all.

(fogot my all important compass with topographical map of surrounding wilderness, map is plastic not paper and the compass is tied to my H harness.)
and if I have time I'll grab some smokes on my way out.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm probably a little bit naive, what kind of scenario can you realistically envision that would require you to flee your home with no notice and need to bring along 360 rounds of .223, 30-45 rounds of .40, and a surgical kit? :watching:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I'm probably a little bit naive, what kind of scenario can you realistically envision that would require you to flee your home with no notice and need to bring along 360 rounds of .223, 30-45 rounds of .40, and a surgical kit? :watching:


Let's not go there...



> PROHIBITED TOPICS: The discussion of any illegal activity is strictly prohibited. This is a no-tolerance issue. Members who are in violation of this rule will have their accounts closed upon the first infraction with no warnings given. *SHTF, TEOWAWKI, & Zombies: SHTF (S#*t Hits The Fan), TEOWAWKI (The End of The World As We Know It) and Zombie threads (this includes any fictitious or yet to be verified creature) are prohibited.* Legitimate discussion about short-term survival from a natural disaster like a hurricane or flood will be allowed, but will be closely moderated and threads closed without warning at the first sign of deviation. Violations of this rule will result in warnings and account closure depending on the frequency and severity of the offensives. "Gangsta" talk: "Gangsta" talk and slang is prohibited. Depending on the severity of the infraction, a member may receive a simple warning or may have their account closed.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

no bug out bag for me... I'm staying for the fight. 

Seriously though, barring a natural disaster... like my house being blown away by tornado. I'm staying to protect the roof over my head. I'm armed to the teeth, so I'll spend extras on what I need here in my home... Food, Water, Dog Food, etc.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

"I don't think I'll ever need a gun, but I carry one anyway."

The difference Bruce is the amount of forewarning. A weather situation allows lots of lead time in deciding to leave the house. With the exception of a direct hit from a funnel cloud. You know that likelyhood. In my situation there is nothing near my home that can cause it to be uninhabitable like falling trees etc. Since moving to NC in 99, I've been through 4-5 heavy snowfalls just like you, Hurricane Floyd, (wind and rain in my area) and that's it. Only one snowfall caused me to move to a hotel for a few days due to a power outage, what a pain. Anyway, I think I'm reasonably prepared for a situation.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I'm probably a little bit naive, what kind of scenario can you realistically envision that would require you to flee your home with no notice and need to bring along 360 rounds of .223, 30-45 rounds of .40, and a surgical kit? :watching:


I won't go there, however, wouldn't it be nice if you knew how to suture a wound instead of going to the ER to spend 500-1,000 dollars to have someone do it for you? I've used them before after seeing a doc do it on me and I looked up and thought, I could do that damn same thing for free. I also keep extra antibiotics in the event of a natural disaster or otherwise, nice to have on hand you know. Just make sure if you have to administer this stuff if your town gets blown over by a twister or hurricane that you keep a narcotics or medicine reference guide and ask people their allergies to medicines, granteed theirs no docs, nurses or parameds to help.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Kyle1337 said:


> I won't go there, however, wouldn't it be nice if you knew how to suture a wound instead of going to the ER to spend 500-1,000 dollars to have someone do it for you? .


I do.

But- that's part of what the duct-tape it for.

And if it's really bad, I'll glue the wound shut. Way less chance of infection.

And if it' really badder than that? Guess what the shovel's for... 

:smt033


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

clanger said:


> But- that's part of what the duct-tape it for.
> 
> :smt033


I actually had an uncle who did that...he's a bit of a crazy guy, though... :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jump15vc said:


> very good suggestions this reminds me to get working on mine


Same here. I haven't even started...:buttkick:

Thanks for the reminder and all of the suggestions. :smt023:watching:


----------

